# Pumice stone



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone ever just use pumice stone from a hardware store or landscaping company instead of buying seachem matrix? Work the same for you, any drawbacks?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I use lava rock for like flower beds in a couple of my canisters and it seems to work fine. I just rinsed it really well before putting it in.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah i use to use that red iron rich lava. Was just curious cause pumice stone was mentioned as a cheaper option them matrix in those stores, as pumice and matrix is the same exact particular lava rock. If that's truly the case then it would be another option on cutting expenses.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not the "same exact" rock. I'm not sure where SeaChem mines Matrix (if someone knows please let me know) as they keep that secret from general public knowledge. But the pore size and structure of Matrix is smaller than regular pumice rock.

I am of the opinion that Matrix, DeNitrate, and SeaChem Renew are all from the same rock, just different sizes that result from the breaking down of the rock to make Matrix. If so, that makes "Matrix" substantially more unique than standard pumice stone because both Denitrate and Renew have absorption capabilities similar to zeolite. This would also indicate a different pore structure.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Reading around the net on this, there seems to be s lot of debate on this, more then I thought. Wonder how much a lab analysis would cost.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The old Werner's Pond site had a chart comparing filter media, and lava rock had less surface area per volume than plastic pot scrubbers.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe large portions of the red lava rock most people use, but I have my doubts against matrix. I was just curious what people thought about pumice being the same as matrix debate, and if anyone really knew what matrix rock really was. I like alternative choices when buying things you can possibly get cheaper elsewhere. It would be another suggestion to make to others wanting matrix but not wanting to pay for it


----------

